# Allis 180 3pt



## Allislandpride (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm trying to get my Allis 180's 3pt to float
The Manuel says to remove a pin on each side, which I did but it still doesn't seem to float.
Can someone help me out with this


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it stuck? have you tried lifting it manually?


----------



## Allislandpride (Jun 9, 2015)

I tried lifting it manually and doesn't seem to do anything
Could it be stuck?


----------

